# Litoria peronii pics and video :)



## richoman_3 (Oct 8, 2011)

some snaps of a litoria peronii i found 
awesome frog !!!




















and an awesome video !

[video=youtube_share;vVolzQR5BHs]http://youtu.be/vVolzQR5BHs[/video]


----------



## AUSHERP (Oct 8, 2011)

was just playing with one in the backyard, the kids loved it.....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice pics. These guys have lovely eyes.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 9, 2011)

Your photos are getting better, good work!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks guys 
yeah im happy how these pics turned out


----------

